# Finally completed...but again not happy



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Sorry guys I waited so long to build this Chassic and discovered that the important pieces were missing. I added some pieces to it but had to glue the doors, hood, and leave out the trunk and this is what I got...mind you its not that good.....*


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks like a snappy little street racer The lack of a trunk just adds bad ass attitude to it, and shows of those Weber carbs. Cool build


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*thanks*



Vegar said:


> Looks like a snappy little street racer The lack of a trunk just adds bad ass attitude to it, and shows of those Weber carbs. Cool build


*Thanks buddy, but I sure wish it was different...am now currently working on my next project 55 Chevy Pick-up and that will make up my lost..well I only hope?....:thumbsup:*


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks cool! The lack of trunk lid makes it look tough!


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

dge467 said:


> Looks cool! The lack of trunk lid makes it look tough!


*Thanks buddy!...but my vision of what I wanted way different and it fell a part as soon as I started building it....*


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Uhhh, folks, this is a Volkswagen sedan--the trunk is in the _front_. What's missing is the _engine_ lid, a.k.a. the deck lid (or the bonnet, for you U.K. members). Considering the size and positioning of that dual carb setup, the lid probably wouldn't fit anyway.

Regardless, this reminds me of quite a few 1:1 scale VWs I've seen rolling around over the years--no bumpers, no turn signals on the front fenders, lowered stance, wide tires and wheels, etc.. And, in my opinion, this is one of the few kits that really _nails_ all of the contours on these older Dub bodies. Nicely done! :thumbsup:


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*You're the best buddy!*



Zombie_61 said:


> Uhhh, folks, this is a Volkswagen sedan--the trunk is in the _front_. What's missing is the _engine_ lid, a.k.a. the deck lid (or the bonnet, for you U.K. members). Considering the size and positioning of that dual carb setup, the lid probably wouldn't fit anyway.
> 
> Regardless, this reminds me of quite a few 1:1 scale VWs I've seen rolling around over the years--no bumpers, no turn signals on the front fenders, lowered stance, wide tires and wheels, etc.. And, in my opinion, this is one of the few kits that really _nails_ all of the contours on these older Dub bodies. Nicely done! :thumbsup:


*Thanks Buddy!...Also for the correction too. I spent sometime at the attic looking for old High School pixs of my friends VWs couldn't find one then I went a Web-site just 2am this morning and I did found some that looks like my VW but better looking with door hinges...lol!....But really Mr.Z61 thank you!...:thumbsup:*


----------

